# Anyone chose to take T3 long term?



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Just about to come off a long term run of T3 and wondering if anyone takes it indefinitely bulk or cut.

Just curious really.


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

In for replies.. Also, when you say you just came off a long term run, how long were you taking it for?


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

yes for hypothyroidism


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Big George said:


> In for replies.. Also, when you say you just came off a long term run, how long were you taking it for?


Not entirely sure. Maybe 5 months.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

DC1 said:


> Not entirely sure. Maybe 5 months.


Why did you decide to come off? Did your cycle end?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

iamyou said:


> Why did you decide to come off? Did your cycle end?


Stopping T3 tomorrow but staying on trt dose of test.

Just stopping to give my thyroid a chance to recover. Never touched T3 until last year. Intend to stay off it until next year if at all.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Inb4 someone tags me in  I run it like a blast and cruise - 37.5mcg on a cruise as a replacement dose, 75mcg ona bulk and more on a cut.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

For anyone who runs T3 long term...

Are you not concerned about fcuking up your thyroid gland permanently? srs


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Inb4 someone tags me in  I run it like a blast and cruise - 37.5mcg on a cruise as a replacement dose, 75mcg ona bulk and more on a cut.


how long have you been on for mate. Do you ever come off ?

Im trying to decide if I should come off or not. Been running for about 6 weeks during my cut, I ether come off now as I transition into a bulk or commit to stay on for 6 months or so while I bulk then cut again.

Cheers


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dr Gearhead said:


> how long have you been on for mate. Do you ever come off ?
> 
> Im trying to decide if I should come off or not. Been running for about 6 weeks during my cut, I ether come off now as I transition into a bulk or commit to stay on for 6 months or so while I bulk then cut again.
> 
> Cheers


Been on pretty much all year tbh mate. All depends, if you're gonna keep coming off then going back on then bridging between cycles of it is an option to consider.

Transitioning from a cut straight into a bulk on T3 is rather magical  If you do it right (though yoy can pig out a bit right at the start) you'll regain a load of fullness and even a bit of muscle over the space of two weeks all the while staying lean, and you'll probably be in your best shape ever.



SickCurrent said:


> For anyone who runs T3 long term...
> 
> Are you not concerned about fcuking up your thyroid gland permanently? srs


One word - myth


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Been on pretty much all year tbh mate. All depends, if you're gonna keep coming off then going back on then bridging between cycles of it is an option to consider.
> 
> Transitioning from a cut straight into a bulk on T3 is rather magical  If you do it right (though yoy can pig out a bit right at the start) you'll regain a load of fullness and even a bit of muscle over the space of two weeks all the while staying lean, and you'll probably be in your best shape ever.


Thanks for the info mate, I will have to drop back to 50mg as I have had a couple of instances of significantly elevated heart rate at night but I moved from 50 to 100mg probably too quickly.

sorry DC1 for slight hijack


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Thanks for the info mate, I will have to drop back to 50mg as I have had a couple of instances of significantly elevated heart rate at night but I moved from 50 to 100mg probably too quickly.
> 
> sorry DC1 for slight hijack


Yeah I never advise jumping up too fast, should stop happening if you ease off and go on the lower dose for a bit


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> For anyone who runs T3 long term...
> 
> Are you not concerned about fcuking up your thyroid gland permanently? srs


No as its a myth.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Been on pretty much all year tbh mate. All depends, if you're gonna keep coming off then going back on then bridging between cycles of it is an option to consider.
> 
> Transitioning from a cut straight into a bulk on T3 is rather magical  If you do it right (though yoy can pig out a bit right at the start) you'll regain a load of fullness and even a bit of muscle over the space of two weeks all the while staying lean, and you'll probably be in your best shape ever.
> 
> One word - myth


Yeah I meant to tag you as I couldnt recall if you stayed on it all year round.

I'm going to come off to give myself a break anyways. What brand T3 are you using just now mate?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> One word - myth


Any studies to back up such an outlandish claim?

Come off the T3 see how fat you get then tell me its a myth fckn lolz


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Ive been on T3 since Feb this year, on a bulk, cut cruise. Uni Pharm is my prefered lab. I started off on the lab that is banned on here [why is it still banned anyway?] and they worked a treat but Uni Pharm blew it away.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Any studies to back up such an outlandish claim?
> 
> Come off the T3 see how fat you get then tell me its a myth fckn lolz


Not an outlandish claim at all mate - in fact, I see it outlandish that so many people claim that using T3 will screw up your thyroid when there has been practically no historical evidence of it doing so. There have been several studies done, probably easiest to link you to this article that cites the most conclusive ones http://www.forbodybuilders.info/2009/05/thyroid-hormone-for-weight-lossphysiologic-and-metabolic-effects-by-nandi/

Fairly long article, so a takeaway that gets right to the point 



> An early study that looked at thyroid function and recovery under the influence of exogenous thyroid hormone was undertaken by Greer (2). He looked at patients who were misdiagnosed as being hypothyroid and put on thyroid hormone replacement for as long as 30 years. When the medication was withdrawn, their thyroids quickly returned to normal.
> 
> Here is a remark about Greer's classic paper from a later author:
> 
> ...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Yeah I meant to tag you as I couldnt recall if you stayed on it all year round.
> 
> I'm going to come off to give myself a break anyways. What brand T3 are you using just now mate?


Fair enough mate, tbh I planned on giving my body a break from everything this summer but that never happened :lol: Running Tiromel on cruises, 75mcg Mexican pharma capsules on bulks and a combination of the two to cut with (was running Hacks instead of Tiromel on my last cut due to there being supply issues with Tiromel for a while, but people are selling it again now  ).


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Fair enough mate, tbh I planned on giving my body a break from everything this summer but that never happened :lol: Running Tiromel on cruises, 75mcg Mexican pharma capsules on bulks and a combination of the two to cut with (was running Hacks instead of Tiromel on my last cut due to there being supply issues with Tiromel for a while, but people are selling it again now  ).


Sound. Yeah im taking 50mcg banned lab just now. Been fluctuating between 50 - 100mcg throughout depending on goals.

Just seem to have elevated resting HR just now and wondering if the extended T3 course is the cause. Need to get in the right mindset for coming off though as i know rebound is an issue and i dont plan on taking any stimulants whilst recovering bar caffeine.

cardio will be 4 times per week minimum and calories down to help until recovered.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Sound. Yeah im taking 50mcg banned lab just now. Been fluctuating between 50 - 100mcg throughout depending on goals.
> 
> Just seem to have elevated resting HR just now and wondering if the extended T3 course is the cause. Need to get in the right mindset for coming off though as i know rebound is an issue and i dont plan on taking any stimulants whilst recovering bar caffeine.
> 
> cardio will be 4 times per week minimum and calories down to help until recovered.


Could well be mate, maybe 50mcg is still a bit much for you. I personally run 37.5mcg between blasts, I started getting some mental night-time palpitations and general elevated heart rate at the end of my big cutting cycle which tbf I ran high doses for over 10 weeks on, then dropped down to 75mcg for a quick rebound bulk for a few more weeks. Dropped down to 25mcg for a bit afterwards and everything subsided, after a couple of weeks it was all fine and my resting BPM returned to <60  So giving it a break should sort things out.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I said:


> Inb4 someone tags me in  I run it like a blast and cruise - 37.5mcg on a cruise as a replacement dose, 75mcg ona bulk and more on a cut.


 Do you think 25mcg is too low a dose to use on a cruise? I'm currently on that dose and was planning on sticking to it until a blast at the end of October, and then increasing to 50mcg for the 6 weeks of a blast.

I'm post cut atm, and adding in 100 calories a week, and still looking as lean as a few weeks back


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Fair enough mate, tbh I planned on giving my body a break from everything this summer but that never happened :lol: Running Tiromel on cruises, 75mcg Mexican pharma capsules on bulks and a combination of the two to cut with (was running Hacks instead of Tiromel on my last cut due to there being supply issues with Tiromel for a while, but people are selling it again now  ).


When you say high how high did you go mate?

most I went to was 150mcg briefly.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> When you say high how high did you go mate?
> 
> most I went to was 150mcg briefly.


I went to 100mcg mate, not been higher than that, gonna go up to 150mcg next time actually, though I did try the 2 on/2 off approach taking 150mcg EOD to average 75mcg a day near the start of the cycle and didn't get any sides at that time. But yeah, I ran 100mcg for about 8 weeks in a row, and as I say in my FAQ, the longer you run the higher doses the more likely sides are to start creeping in.


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah I never advise jumping up too fast, should stop happening if you ease off and go on the lower dose for a bit


my bird jumped up from 50mcg to 100mcg the next day. she had the worst headache of her life apparently. also said her heart felt funny. lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

benny_boy555 said:


> my bird jumped up from 50mcg to 100mcg the next day. she had the worst headache of her life apparently. also said her heart felt funny. lol


A lot of peoples hair starts falling out as well :lol: Does grow back though mind. As a minimum I'd recommend increasing by 25mcg E3D, and that's being aggressive. Perfectly fine to start on 50 though.


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> A lot of peoples hair starts falling out as well :lol: Does grow back though mind. As a minimum I'd recommend increasing by 25mcg E3D, and that's being aggressive. Perfectly fine to start on 50 though.


lol she was on t3 before we read your t3 faq so she didnt know any better lol. thanks for writing that btw. i used to be a bit scared of t3 but after reading it i understand the protocol alot more. :thumb:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

My attitude is that WHATEVER it is - T3, clen, tren, women, work, diet, visiting family, booze, cardio, lifting - I like to do some, then cut down or stop, then do some, then cut down or stop.

Repeat ad infinitum to combat receptor saturation and/or boredom.

I now look at the whole year as one giant cycle


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

looking to try a T3 cycle but looking on a certain 'un***' pharmacies website i see two versions available on for 3.99 and one for 18. what is the reason for this massive difference in price. as they both look to be the same compounds?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Hi guys,
> 
> looking to try a T3 cycle but looking on a certain 'un***' pharmacies website i see two versions available on for 3.99 and one for 18. what is the reason for this massive difference in price. as they both look to be the same compounds?


It's fine to discuss online pharmacies on here mate, just not steroid sources. The 4 quid ones are Tiromel, got some myself and they seem to be good stuff as Tiromel usually is, don't see people faking it anyway as they're so fu**ing dirt cheap it'd be a waste of time.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Seconded, tiromel are good to go


----------

